# Houdini frog



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to feed Stumpy and killer tonight, and didn't see Killer so I tore my 29 apart looking for him and when I didn't see him I panicked looking on the floor. Low and behold, when I couldn't find him on the floor, I peeked my head over to the aquarium and he was staring at me with a smug look. :roll: Dang frog nearly gave me a heart attack.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol, I HATE when our pets do that to us. Even after I find them, I am pale and jumpy and my heart leaps to my throat with each beat.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD my rat did that once when I let them free range in my room. I shook the goodies bag and one showed up but the other didn't. When I shake the goodies bag they always show up for a treat. I ripped my room apart and when i couldn't find her I went outside my room thinking she had escaped into the dangerous house of strange places, smells, and two yappy stupid dogs. I was afraid she had gotten lost and scared and too confussed to come back so I ran around calling her name and nothing. I went back into my room and called for her again, her sister knew something was up. Doing another check I found she was asleep at the top shelf of my closet next to a bunch of stuffed animals xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Killer hides himself in the sand so I can't find him. *Rolls my eyes*


----------



## NocturneFox (Nov 10, 2012)

What do you have for substrate in their aquarium. I use coconut substrate in mine and my frogs like burrowing in it sometimes. It used to worry me until I realized they were hiding under there.


----------

